# EGR VALVE PROBLEM ON 2004 Mk5 Golf 1.6 FSI



## rob26284 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,
An engine light came on the other day and I took it into the garage; diagnostics have been run and the results are below:
INVESTIGATE ENGINE MANAGEMENT LIGHT
CARRIED OUT DIAGNOSTIC CHECK.1 FAULT CODE STORED
*P1403-EGR SYSTEM*
ERASED FAULT CODE. CARRIED OUT ROADTEST.EML CAME ON.
RECHECKED FAULT CODES.
1 FAULT CODE STORED.
*P1400-EGR VALVE UPPER LIMIT*
ADVISED TO REPLACE THE EGR VALVE AT COST OF £231.61 AND THEN RECHECK.
Obviosuly this is serious cash and I'd rather not have to do it unless I have to. Questions for you all:
1. Is this a serious problem
2. Do you think the EGR valve is definitely to blame, or could it be the sensor? (I heard this EGR fault is more common on TDI)
I think I'll end up taking it to an Audi technician (out of hours) to see if I can get it cheaper - any advice would really be appreicated though.
Thank you so much!
Rob
Horsham, West Sussex


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow... so very wrong forum, try either the car specific MkV forum, or I think there is a FSI forum in the Technical section.


----------

